# Miss Fisher is back



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The third season of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries is now available on Netflix. First two seasons were 14 episodes each set in Melbourne, Australia, in the late 20's. The third season is only eight episodes long.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Bill. I've added her to my Netflix list.


----------

